# Picture Quality not that great with Tivo Bolt



## skasu123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am using Tivo Bolt with cablevision. The picture quality looks more like watching a bad quality video on youtube. Anyone experienced this. Any suggestions to get atleast as good as Cable company DVR? Trying not to return.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

maybe your output resolution set wrong, i.e. not HD?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You may need to set up that HDMI port differently than the previous box. Or you may have some bad cabling. Does this happen for live, recordings, and apps? Output to match the tv could also benefit. Could you be looking at the SD version of HD channels?


----------



## skasu123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Output is set to automatic and displays 1080p (auto). I have already tried with two HDMI cables.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

Returning Tivo/new to Bolt user here. I thought that it seemed a little "soft" myself. I tried using native instead of the 1080P. default. Much better. I don't much mind the slight delay when changing channels. I think that it just may not upscale well. YMMV.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

I to use native.
I trust the chipset in my $2000 TV to upscale more than a $300 TIVO.
I do however find that with this setting, the picture is much better than our old crappy cable provided DVR. Even my wife noticed the difference.


----------



## skasu123 (Nov 17, 2015)

What is Native? 1080i? Sorry, not familiar . . .looks like something I should know. Thank you


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

skasu123 said:


> What is Native? 1080i? Sorry, not familiar . . .looks like something I should know. Thank you


It is the resolution the given channel provides, in the case of HD, it will be 720p, 1080i, or 1080p. By setting it at native, the TV will scale the video, not the TiVo.


----------



## skasu123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I guess native is select all the options except the top 2 for 4K resolution. The picture quality is slightly better. I will try another HDMI cable - it is possible both the cables have issues.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

skasu123 said:


> I am using Tivo Bolt with cablevision. The picture quality looks more like watching a bad quality video on youtube. Anyone experienced this. Any suggestions to get atleast as good as Cable company DVR? Trying not to return.


I had mentioned this issue back in October when I first got my Bolts. It's like the default Bolt sharpness setting is set to a negative number. I'm still hoping that TiVo corrects it at some point. The difference is easily noticeable and even more so if you compare it to an image from a ROamio. Although I'm not sure how it looks with 2160P output. I've only used 1080P and lower output. I hope to get a 2160P set before the end of the year.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, I have 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p selected. The TV does the scaling. 
I do not have 480i selected. For whatever reason the Standard Def channels look better with 480p on my setup and not 480i. Guess the TiVo does the de-interlacing pretty well.


----------

